# Electrical Help Needed



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am trying to connect multiple (12 - 15) 12 volt accessories to a single 12 volt power supply that has sufficient amps to power all accessories. I thought I could purchase a 12 volt terminal strip of some kind, and connect all accessories to different terminals (+/-) All of the terminal strips I can find are designed to simply be a means of connecting two wires, and do not power a strip of multiple terminals. I suppose I could twist and solder all positive and negative leads of the accessories to the respective leads from the power supply. This seems to me to be cheap and unprofessional looking. Is there another means of doing this? I will making runs to the accessories of approiximately 20 feet and since it is temporary, I wanted something that could be easily disconnected.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

user jumpers on one side of your strips...


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

GGGRRRR I hate Radio Shack!! When I bought those terminal strips I asked if there was anyway to make them all hot ( negative), and the kid who sold them didnt have a clue. Come to find out they also sell a one-piece metal jumper that screws into the terminal strip, thereby making every terminal the same polarity. It was hanging on the next peg over. I don''t know about others, but our Radio Shack is now so heavily into selling cell phones that they have practically abandoned the hobbyist. Thanks Randy for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.newmarpower.com/terminalstripsbusbars/termstrpbusbar.html

You're looking for a bus bar. The link above has an example.

I'm not sure that Radio Shack has such a thing, but there may be a ham radio or surplus electrical supply shop in the area that does.

You could even make one if you were inclined to do so, out of a strip of wood, a couple of strips of 1/16" steel, a dozen self-tapping screws and appropriate washers.


----------

